
Sex Doll Sales Surge in Quarantine, but It’s Not Just About Loneliness - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/frankicookney/2020/05/21/sex-doll-sales-surge-in-quarantine-but-its-not-just-about-loneliness/#203dbf48170f
======
pay4theGay
Who is the stinking, log-of-shit editor at Forbes that thought this would be a
good idea for an article?

Rot in hell, corporate media outlets.

